# 2017 cruze CarPlay issues



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

I’ve recently started having issues where the radio will drop the connection to my phone. It’s the iPhone pro max. 9 times out of 10 of I plug the phone in and start the car it won’t be recognized by the system. I will have to unplug and replug in. But it dropping all together has just started. My cable is pretty new and I will check with another one. Just wondering if there is some update for the radio. Haven’t had any since I purchased the car in 17.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Try doing a soft reset on the iPhone, i had the same issue a few times on my 19 with my xs max.


Press and quickly release the Volume up button then press and quickly release the Volume down button.
To complete, press and hold the Side button until the Apple logo appears on the screen.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Try to replace your cable. I've had similar issues with android auto, swapping for really good quality cable(google what cables are best for AA) really solved the issue.


----------

